# nice tidy way to hang bottles in garage?



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

Just moved into my first home with gf, lovely internal garage I'm trying to kit out. Apart from some nice shelving what is everyone using these days to hang trigger spray bottles up on the walls? Seen some nice tidy ideas in the post your collection thread but struggling to actually find anything in store or online.

only thing I can think of is "towel rails" but £10 for a tiny chrome rail in b&q isn't ideal and doesn't look as good as some of your garage set ups in here.

Thanks


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Here's is how I hang my bottles up:thumb:









Cost me peanuts, get some wood and cut to size, length and width to suit, buy a set of clips from screwfix and attach to your garage wall.


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Here's is how I hang my bottles up:thumb:
> 
> View attachment 51890
> 
> ...


ah yeah looks ace, nice to see a close up of the clips might do it this way if I can't find a decent rail.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5287912&postcount=18


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5287912&postcount=18


Thanks mate


----------



## audiguypaul (Aug 11, 2017)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5287912&postcount=18


Now that is a bloody good idea and got me thinking :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5287912&postcount=18


That's exactly how I did it. :thumb:


----------



## Dizzy007 (Jun 22, 2017)

I made this quickly the other day









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks for the recommendations on my setup, quite proud of it










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dizzy007 (Jun 22, 2017)

I wonder how many of us are going to do that this weekend


----------



## Dizzy007 (Jun 22, 2017)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Here's is how I hang my bottles up:thumb:
> 
> View attachment 51890
> 
> ...


What size clips did you use


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Dizzy007 said:


> What size clips did you use


I can't comment if you're gonna use bottles other than great talcos as they could be different sizes, but if you use the ones I have, you'll need the following

2" x 2" wood which is the perfect size to offset the difference in diameter between trigger and bottle. If it's 2" x 2" you can also rest the back of the trigger on top of the wood to take some of the weight too

These are screwed into the wall with 6 x 100 screws, 4 per m (ain't going anywhere)

Clips are these from screwfix http://www.screwfix.com/p/zinc...lated-tool-clips-10-pack/15750

3/4" is the perfect size, as the 1" is too loose. You just need to them apart a bit to create a big enough opening once screwed in

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Here's is how I hang my bottles up:thumb:
> 
> View attachment 51890
> 
> ...


That looks great. My only suggestion is to put your Tardis on the bottom rail for when it eats through the plastic.


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

Hereisphilly said:


> Thanks for the recommendations on my setup, quite proud of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very impressive, professional and organised.

I thought I was bad enough saving glass jars and screwing the lids to the underside of a wooden shelf, for nuts, bolts, screws and bits.

Nice work.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Glad to see I'm not the only one labelling my bottles with a bit of masking tape


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

steelghost said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one labelling my bottles with a bit of masking tape


Haha yeah, cos have you seen the price of label makers? Chuffing expensive!

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## audiguypaul (Aug 11, 2017)

steelghost said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one labelling my bottles with a bit of masking tape


I'm sorry but that row of nice neat bottles deserve to be labelled with printed labels


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

The top 2 are Idea Bygel rails, hooks and tubs that were cheap as chips but it seems like they don't do them anymore although they have various rails and hooks.

The bottom one is a cheap thin extendable curtain rail.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hereisphilly said:


> Haha yeah, cos have you seen the price of label makers? Chuffing expensive!
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Phil,

I got a label machine from eBay. It's basically the same as this one. 15 quid too!

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272275106112

Cooks

















Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

Well I was too excited to wait and do the bracket idea as the wood and tubing were already on the way to me. Here's what got done tonight I'm quite happy with it :thumb: Now plenty of room to make lots of lovely purchases for more goodies :lol: Thanks guys not a patch on yours but It will do me just fine.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I've got my stuff on free, homemade pallet wood shelves.
If I can make it, I'd rather not buy it


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Cookies said:


> Phil,
> 
> I got a label machine from eBay. It's basically the same as this one. 15 quid too!
> 
> ...


Now that's more like it! Much better price too

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dizzy007 said:


> What size clips did you use


For the life of me I can't remember Dizzy but you can check them out on the screwfix website.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

streaky said:


> That looks great. My only suggestion is to put your Tardis on the bottom rail for when it eats through the plastic.


I appreciate the heads up Streaky but those bottles are Chemicle resistant and no problem handling Tardis, been inside them for months and no issues at all.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Dizzy007 said:


> What size clips did you use





Soul boy 68 said:


> For the life of me I can't remember Dizzy but you can check them out on the screwfix website.


http://www.screwfix.com/p/zinc-plate...-10-pack/15750 :thumb::thumb:


----------



## indianbelters (Jul 19, 2014)

This way my old setup:


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

indianbelters said:


> This way my old setup:


Where did you get those shelves from?


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Cookies said:


> Phil,
> 
> I got a label machine from eBay. It's basically the same as this one. 15 quid too!
> 
> ...


Ordered one of them


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

wrxmania said:


> Ordered one of them


If you have access to Costco they're £7 at the mo


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> If you have access to Costco they're £7 at the mo


Is that an in store only offer do you know ? Not seeing it online...


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> Is that an in store only offer do you know ? Not seeing it online...


Quite possibly, I got mine instore :thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Bit gutted as was only in there yesterday...not that I was particularly looking for one. Oh well good excuse to call in and get the usual...slab of Danish, trampoline, 25 litres of olive oil


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> Bit gutted as was only in there yesterday...not that I was particularly looking for one. Oh well good excuse to call in and get the usual...slab of Danish, trampoline, 25 litres of olive oil


Well I always go for a wonder while the mrs looks at her crap and just happened to stumble across it haha! It was on the end of the stationary isle :thumb: I'm the same though, any excuse to nip in and grab a box of cookies :argie:


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

i used an old shower rail and shower head pole


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Rails, pots and hooks from ikea.










Bottle holders from eBay and also wall mountable.


----------



## Hoppy1888 (Oct 2, 2014)

Just saw this on a FB page, may be of some use to you guys









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppy1888 (Oct 2, 2014)

Yeah some of them look the same as the holders used on the side of the detailing cart above 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashers16 (Mar 25, 2015)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> If you have access to Costco they're £7 at the mo


Might need to drag the mother and her costco card for a shopping trip tomorrow... Need some new mf too.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

